# Trying to find something that my hedgehog will enjoy! :)



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

I am ashamed that some days I am too busy to hold my hedgehog, I feel like an awful owner. Is there any toys that many hedgehogs tend to enjoy? I have a solid wheel, pvc pipe, cat toy jingle balls, small stuffed toy, dig box but she doesn't play with most of them.

Also is there safe disposable stuff that I can put in her dig box because she uses hers as a litterbox and she also digs in it, I currently have pebbles in it.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Tissue rolls. You know, the cardboard interior. It provides endless curiosity for hedgies. Just check on them from time to time if you plan on leaving it inside. If it is a supervised playtime then socks (w/no loose threads) and shoelaces keeps them busy. I'd be very careful with those pebbles in her litterbox


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Totally agree with tongue flicker. Hedgies love toilet paper rolls. Just make sure to cut a slit down the middle length wise so their tiny heads don't get stuck.  

You can use paper towels as a litter liner, it works great and is disposable.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

My hedgehog uses her dig box as a litter box and she also enjoys digging in it. If i use toilet paper for in her dig box I will be taking the privilege of digging away from her...


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I must have the only hog who doesn't like toilet paper tubes lol i put not 1 but 2 in his cage( along with other toys) n he doesn't even look at the !! I even put a treat inside, n u kno what he does? Inside of sticking his bed thru the tube, he goes to the side , since it's slit, n gets the treat from there!! Lolol


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Could I use the carefresh crinkle paper stuff? I remember my hedgehog came with a little bit of that stuff when I brought her home and she enjoyed burrowing herself into it and its also disposable! 
oh and my hedgehog doesn't seem to like the toilet paper tubes.


----------

